# Fender Lace Sensor Wiring Question



## technomancer (Jan 10, 2008)

Ok so I've got a set of Fender Lace Sensors and am getting ready to wire them up. Everything is good EXCEPT the wiring diagram only shows white and orange wires, but there's also a green lead. Since orange is hot and white is ground, what the hell gets done with the green lead?


----------



## noodles (Jan 10, 2008)

technomancer said:


> Ok so I've got a set of Fender Lace Sensors



Sorry to hear that.


----------



## technomancer (Jan 10, 2008)

Not helpful 

However since I'll be using this guitar primarily to play Blackmore stuff, I figured grabbing the same pups couldn't hurt


----------



## noodles (Jan 10, 2008)

I can't find the Blackmore wiring, but here is the Beck wiring. About as close as I think you're gonna get.

http://www.fender.com/support/diagrams/pdfs/BECKSTRAT/SD0109600BPg2.pdf


----------



## Drew (Jan 10, 2008)

I've got a set of Gold's in my strat, and I THINK they came with a wiring diagram. I've got the old American Standard pickups in the same package, so maybe it's still in there... 

Which set did you go with? The Gold's are actually quite nice - nice enough for Chris to covet the fuckin' guitar, anyway...


----------



## technomancer (Jan 10, 2008)

Thanks. Looks mostly like the diagram that came with the pups except for the humbucker in the bridge... and STILL only shows 2 wires coming off the Lace Sensors.

Very odd


----------



## technomancer (Jan 10, 2008)

Drew said:


> I've got a set of Gold's in my strat, and I THINK they came with a wiring diagram. I've got the old American Standard pickups in the same package, so maybe it's still in there...
> 
> Which set did you go with? The Gold's are actually quite nice - nice enough for Chris to covet the fuckin' guitar, anyway...



Golds. And like I said, I've got the diagram that came with the pups, three copies in fact. But the diagram doesn't show a third green wire, which there definitely is on all three of the pups 

I mean if it doesn't get connected to anything you'd think they'd at least show that in the diagram


----------



## noodles (Jan 10, 2008)

Are you sure green isn't the ground wire? The pickups don't have a bare metal wire coming out of them, do they?


----------



## Apophis (Jan 10, 2008)

http://www.lacemusic.com/wiring/pdf/1.pdf

maybe this will help


----------



## noodles (Jan 10, 2008)

Apophis said:


> http://www.lacemusic.com/wiring/pdf/1.pdf
> 
> maybe this will help



Appears my hunch was right.


----------



## Drew (Jan 10, 2008)

Nice... The golds are nice pickups. They sound no less stratty than the ones they replaced, and they're dead quiet.


----------



## technomancer (Jan 10, 2008)

Awesome, thanks guys. Damn odd that they don't have the green in the diagram with the pups.

I probably won't get to the soldering job until tomorrow, but at least now I know where all the connections go to


----------



## Apophis (Jan 10, 2008)

we're waiting for huge picstory


----------



## ibznorange (Jan 10, 2008)

Apophis said:


> we're waiting for huge picstory


and it better be fucking humongous. ima pick up an agile like edroz got and put silvers and a burgandy in it.


----------



## technomancer (Jan 10, 2008)

ibznorange said:


> and it better be fucking humongous. ima pick up an agile like edroz got and put silvers and a burgandy in it.



Funny you should say that... 

I didn't take pics of the disassembly and fretboard cleaning, but I'll get pics of the pickup install and reassembly


----------



## ibznorange (Jan 10, 2008)

........
did you get that agile like he grabbed, and get a burgandy and two silvers?


----------



## technomancer (Jan 10, 2008)

no burgundy or two silvers 

Actually went with 3 Golds for now.


----------



## ibznorange (Jan 10, 2008)

...ok...


----------



## Edroz (Jan 10, 2008)

what is this "burgundy" you speak of? 





EDIT: oh yeah....


----------



## ibznorange (Jan 10, 2008)

its a newer one they came out with. from what i can tell, it seems like a cross of a red blue and a silver



http://www.lacemusic.com/electric_pickups/lace_sensor/lace_sensor_specs.php said:


> New! Lace Sensor-Burgundy: Recommended as Bridge pickup for slightly fatter tone.
> 
> * Postion: neck, mid, bridge
> * Resistance: 8.9k
> ...




Post Scriptum


----------



## Edroz (Jan 10, 2008)

gotcha


----------



## technomancer (Jan 10, 2008)

You know I was unaware of all the other varieties of Lace Sensors other than the Fender ones when I ordered these 

We'll see how the Golds go, I may experiment with some other ones later


----------



## ibznorange (Jan 10, 2008)

im tempted to go for a red/silver/blue too, as thats what corgan uses in his main guitars, and he gets the best strat tones around imo (by coincidence, has teh same amp ), or maybe a red/burgandy/silver. not sure.
so many. but im really pretty sold on the B/S/S.


----------

